# Canadian Flag T2 conversion SS Red Wing



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_Type_T2_tankers

Since the internet was invented I have been trying to find information about this Canadian flag T2 conversion with no luck until now.

Quote

Boundbrook – Built in 1942 by Sun Shipbuilding & Drydock Co., Chester, Pennsylvania for the United States War Shipping Administration, Philadelphia. To Imperial Oil Shipping Company, Montreal in 1947 and renamed Imperial Edmonton. To Upper Lakes Shipping Ltd, Montreal and renamed Hull 28. Bow section scrapped in 1960 at Port Weller, Ontario. Stern section used in building of Red Wing. In service until 1984, scrapped at Kaohsiung in 1987.

Unquote

www.boatnerd.com/pictures/historic/.../redwing/default.htm

May 13, 1960 - September 13, 1960 I was a Coalpasser on the 1911 built SS Edmund W. Mudge. June 26, 1961 - December 6, 1961 I was one of three Wipers on the SS Leon Falk Jr. converted Winter Hill T2 1960-61 at the Baltimore Bethlehem Steel Key Highway shipyard. 

Quote

Winter Hill – Built in 1945 by Sun Shipbuilding Co, Chester for the United States War Shipping Administration, San Francisco. To Ships Inc, New York in 1945. To Skar-Ore Steamship Corporation, Wilmington in 1960. Rebuilt as 12,501 GT bulk carrier. Scrapped at Gijón, Spain in 1985.

Unquote

The man who had been the Falk construction superintendent rode along on our Maiden Voyage. We stopped in Halifax, NS for fuel. 

I was SO SURPRISED when I saw the Foundation Marine wharf complete to a pair of sturdy sea-going tugs. I had read the books but 'assumed' that they were fiction.

We loaded an ore cargo in Sept Isles and went up the Seaway discharging in Cleveland.

On the Seaway Falk was moored port side to second in line behind the ship that was in the lock. Across the way to starboard a Canadian Flag vessel named Red Wing was moored the same way in line for the second of this pair of locks. I just happened to be at the starboard gangway when our engineers told the shipyard guy that, that was a T2 but the yard guy said 'No way'! 

Bottom line a bunch of them went over there and it was only when the shipyard guy opened the door to the engine room that he said "Oh Darn" or words to that effect. I wonder if this would even be possible today? 

aukevisser-Bowling Green UniversityRed-Wing-1f0c58c00.jpg

That is the J.W. Wesscott Marine Post Office boat, Detroit zip code 48222.

boatnerd-red_wing-deck11-60rw2.jpg

That is a T2 after house but it has been added to including the overhang above the aft mooring winches. The crew lived on the main deck, usually engine on the port and deck on starboard. The engineers lived on the second deck along with the crew's mess room port side aft and Officers saloon starboard aft with the galley between the two.

I sailed five T2's or conversions and on none of them was that third deckhouse the same. As original equipment on civilian T2's that housed the Armed Guard:

http://www.armed-guard.com/

Typically commanded by one officer there were 24 enlisted US Navy ratings in the gun crew.

After WW II different companies remodeled that third deckhouse into different functions.

boatnerd-12-RED-WING-14-06-86-AMG.jpg

I include this picture from boatnerd.com since T2 sailors will recognize this General-Electric plant. It appears that the ME maneuvering levers are still there but there is an electronics package mounted in front of them. Somewhere along the way bridge control had been added. 

Leon-Falk-Jr-MaidenVoyage1.jpg

Leon-Falk-Jr-MaidenVoyage2.jpg

Taken from the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor Ontario these photographs were sold in 8 x 10 sizes at Detroit Marine Post Office, J. W. Wesscott Company. Note that T2 beam was 68 feet but the new construction mid-body has a beam of 75 feet. 

Attached:
aukevisser-Bowling Green UniversityRed-Wing-1f0c58c00.jpg (171.1 KB) 
boatnerd-12-RED-WING-14-06-86-AMG.jpg (96.7 KB) 
boatnerd-red_wing-deck11-60rw2.jpg (69.4 KB) 
Leon-Falk-Jr-MaidenVoyage1.jpg (107.4 KB) 
Leon-Falk-Jr-MaidenVoyage2.jpg (77.0 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------

